# Feedback abut this breeder?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Please PM to protect breeder's privacy. I am just curious about these dogs. www.nordwestlichgermanshepherds.com


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Any breeder that doesn't know what a Show line or a working line dog is; probably shouldn't be breeding dogs. Their dogs are all "Show Line" dogs, which is fine. But, when a breeder says: 

*Dad is a show & working line dog, he is the son of Remo Vom Fichtenschlag (2 time world champ) and the grandson of Ober Von Bad-Boll (also a world champ) 3 years old.*

No working lines in this pedigree at all.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

They have one male and one female and sell their puppies. No mention of health clearances.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is no information on their web site .

here is one of their other litters. Magda von Nordwestlich 

they say they are pairing world top show with world top working --- well you just don't do that -- nothing posted on the dam's side


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

carmspack said:


> there is no information on their web site .
> 
> here is one of their other litters. Magda von Nordwestlich
> 
> they say they are pairing world top show with world top working --- well you just don't do that -- nothing posted on the dam's side


Yes, especially when there is not one working line dog to be found in any pedigree there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with all the above. Was just curious because the breeder lives in my area. I still prefer my own dog's breeder if I were to get another GSD.


----------

